# Help cherry red shrimp w/ green eggs???



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

Do I need to place her in quarantine?
I just saw her today…




















CDA Enterprises


----------



## DrDraake (Nov 6, 2017)

That's what it is supposed to be.

Congrats on the new shrimp to come!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you sure those are eggs? It may be an _Ellobiopsidae _ instead


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you sure those are eggs? It may be an _Ellobiopsidae _ instead


I agree, they don't look like eggs.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Green Eggs









Ellobiopsidae or "Green Fungus"

Cherry shrimp can sometimes have green eggs, but they'll be clean little orbs. That branchy stuff in your first pic looks like textbook Ellobiopsidae unfortunately. I would quarantine any you see like this in hopes it doesn't spread through the colony. It can wipe them all out if you let it ride. Nasty stuff

This is one of the only remedies for it that I've heard of (or believe...):https://www.discobee.com/blogs/news/the-dreaded-green-fungus-ellobiopsidae-neocaridina-shrimp-parasite-and-how-to-cure-it


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry, it is ellobiopsidae... it would be recommended to treat the entire colony just to be on the safe side.


Also, there is no guarantee cure... it's hit or miss on whether any of the suggested cures will work. I do recommend starting with the Discobee article.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah sorry to disappoint but those are not eggs as others have stated.


----------



## Aquascaper101 (Sep 25, 2015)

Agreed that it is Ellobiopsidae and that the affected shrimp should be quarantined.

I'd do a thorough check of the remaining stock to see if any others are affected and continue to do "checks" for the coming months, removing any suspects.

There's no proven/agreed upon cure for Ellobiopsidae, thus if it were me, I wouldnt attempt to treat my entire colony with any meds. 

Anytime we medicate our tanks/shrimp we run the risk of throwing off the ecosystem which has its own inherent risk to the shrimp.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Unfortuantly its both green eggs and fungus. Id quarantine her and see if she survives it, usually salt dips do the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Salt dips will not do the trick here, unfortunately.

It's better to try dosing their food and hope it kills them. These parasites are not exactly a true outer parasite like vorticella and scutariella are, as they hook themselves into the carapace of the shrimp.


----------



## MrStickleback (Nov 21, 2017)

*Can other shrimp catch Ellobiopsidae?*

Hi everyone, I just read through these posts as I was wondering about the green fuzz
on the underside of my newly bought Cherry's, but seeing the info here has gotten me worried. 
But I'm glad for the info and thank everyone for their contributions, I have attached pics of the removed cherry, looks like it definitely had Ellobiopsidae, but I don't have qualifications in this area and I'm still new to the hobby so I thought "better safe than sorry". 

The other 8 cherry's are ok for now, it had only been in the tank for a week or 2 but they were kept in close proximity before I received them, I've not seen any signs on the others but I'm a little worried about my mono shrimp, can they also develop it?
Thanks everyone ^_^


----------



## Aquascaper101 (Sep 25, 2015)

That does appear to be Ellobiopsidae as well. Just keep an eye on your remaining stock and remove any that you suspect are affected. I always air on the side of caution.

If you're looking for more information, Flip Aquatics recently posted a video on YouTube in which they discuss parasites and disease in shrimp. Pretty informative video with pics and discussion of treatments etc.

Good luck! It's always tough to see an sick shrimp/fish, but unfortunately its part of the hobby.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

This parasite only goes after Neocaridina shrimp... your Caridina shrimp are fine.


----------



## FishFan13 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think this parasite must be going around. I just found one of my shrimp with it too. I am glad I read this thread so I knew what it was when I saw it. I found this while I was researching it. It says it could be a cure. https://www.discobee.com/blogs/news...eocaridina-shrimp-parasite-and-how-to-cure-it


----------

